
Beware of the Silicon Valley Cult - swimorsinka
http://thinkfaster.co/2015/12/beware-of-the-silicon-valley-cult/
======
wayofthesamurai
In general I agree with the sentiment, but calling it a "cult" might be a
little too extreme.

